# My awesomely bad and good day, weird!!!



## jdepp_84 (Mar 12, 2007)

Im not sure if it should go in here, so please excuse the mistake if its not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Okay well this was a super weird day, things evened out for the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

First, I missed class for a week because of this problem and I looked this morning on the syllabus and it said that the midterm was today!!! I was so scared cuz I had studied 0! I just wanted to die! Then I missed my first 10 to 1130 hour of work. Finally I got to school and I grabbed $20 dollars from my purse and ran to buy breakfast. Well, long and behold, I go to pay for it and my $20 dollars were gone :sleepyhead: and my credit card was no were to be found. It was so embarrasing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is were things turned around...I went running to my car to see if I had any money left to buy food and a scantron, well well well I found $200 dollars under my car seat in an envelope!!! :rockwoot: Then I went to class all worried and freaked out about the test, she posponed it for 2 whole weeks!!!!!! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Is it just me or did I have a weird awesome day today!?!?!?!?!:rockwoot: Just wanted to share it with all you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 12, 2007)

What a day! I'm glad that everything ended up okay. What a relief for you.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 12, 2007)

Um where did the 200 bucks come from?

Ya sure ended up lucky!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah I know! and I have no idea were the money came from! Maybe I was suppose to take them to the bank or something and totally forgot about it.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 13, 2007)

Haha. Nice.... a random appearance of $200.00 bucks right now would be godsent for me.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 13, 2007)

Hooray on the money find! Wish I could find change like that in my car.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 13, 2007)

I wish i could find $200  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel so poor. My day today was just bad, no upsides. Oh well, maybe tomorrow will perk up.


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 13, 2007)

That's awesome. Someone was definitely watching over you.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, so cool, don't you just love when things like that happen!


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 13, 2007)

I found a $100 bill in my coat pocket once and went to the casino and won several hundred dollars with it. LOL. It feels good to be lucky! Hopefully you will have more great days ahead of you. I am sending good positive vibes your way!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the comments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks, and yes send them over to me!!!!! :rockwoot: I think its working

Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it got better and that you had a great day today

And yes, I think so too:sheep: they should watch over me more often though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe.


----------



## katana (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad it all worked out for ya! A $200 find, thats very awesome! I think it would make anyone Smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now, go study for that post-poned MidTerm! lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 13, 2007)

WHOA! Haha! It started out very un-enjoyable and turned out perfect!!

I am so glad you found that money AND you didn't have to test  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL, I was so freaked out I read 4 chapters in an hour! Well, I guess I should probably go back and re-read them all:tocktock:

Me too, I was so freaked out about the test though cuz its 65% of my grade!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Mar 13, 2007)

Hehe, that's just awesome! Talk about a stroke of luck! Wow!


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 14, 2007)

Whoa, that was a crazy day! I'm glad everything turned out well for you!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

OMG...that totally sounds like something that would happen to me!!!

I'm glad you have an extra two weeks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 14, 2007)

wow that really is a turn around, yay for you!


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL thats great it turned around for you...i was getting worried reading the first part haha


----------



## natalierb (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow you got so lucky! That's awesome! I never find money :frown:


----------



## foxybronx (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow lucky you, my days usually just get worse when they start off bad lol


----------



## Tina Marie (Mar 20, 2007)

haha same here!


----------

